# Micro Belt Bag - Shorten/Replace Strap?



## shopparama

I purchased a Micro Belt bag a few months back, but find that the strap is a bit long for me.  I'm 158cm (around 5'2") and like to wear the strap on the shoulder, instead of cross-body.  The strap length on the mini would have been perfect, but the Celine SA said they don't sell straps on its own... Even if I tie a knot in the strap, it's still too long (and plus I don't want to damage it). 

Has anyone found a way to shorten the strap or found a different strap that looks nice with the bag?  The colour I have is pearl blue (mostly light grey with a hint of blue) with silver hardware.


----------



## DustyFae

Hi,
I am about the same height and I tie 2 knots (one on each side) on my micro, and have been wearing the bag on my shoulder since the day I got it. My SA actually taught me this trick and she said there would be no issues.
Hope this helps


----------



## shopparama

DustyFae said:


> Hi,
> I am about the same height and I tie 2 knots (one on each side) on my micro, and have been wearing the bag on my shoulder since the day I got it. My SA actually taught me this trick and she said there would be no issues.
> Hope this helps



Thanks!  My SA also suggested this, but even if I tie it on both sides it’s still longer than I prefer... wish they would have let me buy the strap for the mini size to put on the micro, that would have been perfect!


----------



## hermesholic

DustyFae said:


> Hi,
> I am about the same height and I tie 2 knots (one on each side) on my micro, and have been wearing the bag on my shoulder since the day I got it. My SA actually taught me this trick and she said there would be no issues.
> Hope this helps



Hi! I just bgt the micro belt in gray and would love to see how it looks with the 2 knots since I’m of the same height too! Would appreciate pics of the knots and mod pics if you have the time! [emoji8]


----------



## eunaddict

What about the Fendi straps? I've seen people use them on Hermes Kellys!


----------



## hermesholic

I dun have another bag in grey w detachable strap..


----------



## julia.pa

You should have just gotten the Nano Belt Bag with the adjustable strap instead... they are not that much apart when it comes to the size and since you‘re petite the Nano would have been a good size anyway.


----------



## hermesholic

julia.pa said:


> You should have just gotten the Nano Belt Bag with the adjustable strap instead... they are not that much apart when it comes to the size and since you‘re petite the Nano would have been a good size anyway.



I tried on both nano and micro and prefer the micro.. it just looks more chic to me whereas the nano is more cute..


----------



## eunaddict

hermesholic said:


> I dun have another bag in grey w detachable strap..



I mean, if you were replying to my post, you can buy Fendi straps outright, they aren't cheap but you can clip them on and off any bag and they're rather pretty.

https://www.fendi.com/au/woman/bag-accessories


----------



## __Tiff__

If you plan to keep this bag, a permanent solution you could consider is taking the strap to a cobbler to get it shortened. Otherwise, I suggest tying a knot like others recommended, or purchase another strap from another brand (since Celine doesn't sell straps separately)


----------



## Sunfall77

I know this thread is super old but I had the same issue as the OP for wanting to carry my micro on the shoulder. I'm also about 5'2". I just found that it juts out awkwardly when carried crossbody and I wasn't reaching for it much as a result. I contemplated selling the bag and buying in mini size, but decided instead to get a replacement strap that's a near perfect match from Mautto. Now it's like my bag has a new life !


----------



## dorinda80

Sunfall77 said:


> I know this thread is super old but I had the same issue as the OP for wanting to carry my micro on the shoulder. I'm also about 5'2". I just found that it juts out awkwardly when carried crossbody and I wasn't reaching for it much as a result. I contemplated selling the bag and buying in mini size, but decided instead to get a replacement strap that's a near perfect match from Mautto. Now it's like my bag has a new life !



Hi @Sunfall77! This strap looks great! Such a good idea to find an alternative affordable strap. Is your bag the light taupe color by chance? And would you mind providing a link to the strap you bought from Mautto?


----------



## Sunfall77

dorinda80 said:


> Hi @Sunfall77! This strap looks great! Such a good idea to find an alternative affordable strap. Is your bag the light taupe color by chance? And would you mind providing a link to the strap you bought from Mautto?



Yes, my bag is light taupe. 
I contacted Mautto on Etsy to create a custom order for me. I customized this listing (https://www.etsy.com/listing/124308...th-75-inch?ref=shop_home_active_3&frs=1&crt=1) and had her make me a strap in "classic taupe" color with solid brass #19 clips. It is 30" long and 0.75" wide. Hope that helps !!


----------



## dorinda80

Sunfall77 said:


> Yes, my bag is light taupe.
> I contacted Mautto on Etsy to create a custom order for me. I customized this listing (https://www.etsy.com/listing/124308...th-75-inch?ref=shop_home_active_3&frs=1&crt=1) and had her make me a strap in "classic taupe" color with solid brass #19 clips. It is 30" long and 0.75" wide. Hope that helps !!


Thank you so much for your help! This is perfect. I’ll contact Mautto right away.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Sunfall77 said:


> I know this thread is super old but I had the same issue as the OP for wanting to carry my micro on the shoulder. I'm also about 5'2". I just found that it juts out awkwardly when carried crossbody and I wasn't reaching for it much as a result. I contemplated selling the bag and buying in mini size, but decided instead to get a replacement strap that's a near perfect match from Mautto. Now it's like my bag has a new life !


You and the bag on you are gorgeous!!!


----------



## cantbelieve

Omg thanks for this! I’m on here trying to find a strap for my mini as it hangs annoyingly at my hip and bounces when I walk- I want a shoulder size almost and glad you revived this thread! 


Sunfall77 said:


> I know this thread is super old but I had the same issue as the OP for wanting to carry my micro on the shoulder. I'm also about 5'2". I just found that it juts out awkwardly when carried crossbody and I wasn't reaching for it much as a result. I contemplated selling the bag and buying in mini size, but decided instead to get a replacement strap that's a near perfect match from Mautto. Now it's like my bag has a new life !


----------



## homie

Hi! I know this is an old post, but can anyone who bought the strap from mautto help me with colour match? I have a micro belt in grey as shown https://www.celine.com/en-au/celine...t-bag-in-grained-calfskin-189103ZVA.10DC.html

Im not located in the USA so having the swatch sample sent to me would be uneconomical due to high cost of shipping.


----------



## ket323

Sunfall77 said:


> I know this thread is super old but I had the same issue as the OP for wanting to carry my micro on the shoulder. I'm also about 5'2". I just found that it juts out awkwardly when carried crossbody and I wasn't reaching for it much as a result. I contemplated selling the bag and buying in mini size, but decided instead to get a replacement strap that's a near perfect match from Mautto. Now it's like my bag has a new life !



Can you speak to how well the Mautto strap held up? I just purchased a Micro and hate the strap lenght. Am debating returning & switchign to the Mini, but I prefer the size of the Micro bag.  It seems a little sketchy to buy a $50 strap for a $2500 bag. Are you still happy with it?


----------



## Sunfall77

ket323 said:


> Can you speak to how well the Mautto strap held up? I just purchased a Micro and hate the strap lenght. Am debating returning & switchign to the Mini, but I prefer the size of the Micro bag.  It seems a little sketchy to buy a $50 strap for a $2500 bag. Are you still happy with it?



Still quite happy with it! I own several leather Mautto straps and they are all great. Nice leather quality, nice stitching, nice hardware. Of course it's not "designer" like the original but I feel they are worth it and they are pretty much my go-to whenever I need a bag strap matched to a bag.


----------



## ket323

Sunfall77 said:


> Still quite happy with it! I own several leather Mautto straps and they are all great. Nice leather quality, nice stitching, nice hardware. Of course it's not "designer" like the original but I feel they are worth it and they are pretty much my go-to whenever I need a bag strap matched to a bag.


Thank you so much for your response! I thought it was a long shot reviving such an old thread. Can I ask how you specified your custom strap? My belt bag is black so I'm thinking I should ask for 3/4" width, 30" shoulder strap length, black pebbled leather, and gold hardware. Anything else you asked for?


----------



## Sunfall77

ket323 said:


> Thank you so much for your response! I thought it was a long shot reviving such an old thread. Can I ask how you specified your custom strap? My belt bag is black so I'm thinking I should ask for 3/4" width, 30" shoulder strap length, black pebbled leather, and gold hardware. Anything else you asked for?



Yes, I went with 3/4" and 30" length too. For the hardware I went with solid brass #19 clips, which look quite similar to the originals.


----------



## Almi77

I recently purchased a short strap from etsy that I love. So similar as the new ones from Celine. Very high quality and the hardware is impressive too.


----------



## Sunfall77

Almi77 said:


> I recently purchased a short strap from etsy that I love. So similar as the new ones from Celine. Very high quality and the hardware is impressive too.
> 
> View attachment 5376648


Looks good!! Link??


----------



## Almi77

Sunfall77 said:


> Looks good!! Link??








						Este artículo no está disponible - Etsy
					

Encuentra el regalo hecho a mano perfecto, prendas vintage y de tendencia, joyería única y más... muchísimo más.




					www.etsy.com
				



The color of my strap doesn't match perfectly the bag. Is more a brownish grey, but the leather parts are of the exact color of the bag. But for me is ok.


----------



## kombucha

Almi77 said:


> Este artículo no está disponible - Etsy
> 
> 
> Encuentra el regalo hecho a mano perfecto, prendas vintage y de tendencia, joyería única y más... muchísimo más.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color of my strap doesn't match perfectly the bag. Is more a brownish grey, but the leather parts are of the exact color of the bag. But for me is ok.



This looks so good! What color is your Celine bag? I have the dark grey belt bag and am looking for this same strap. I was toying with the idea of buying the Celine ones, but can’t justify the cost. Would also prefer to not be so flashy when traveling. This strap looks perfect (but sadly the link to Etsy doesn’t work for me).


----------



## Almi77

kombucha said:


> This looks so good! What color is your Celine bag? I have the dark grey belt bag and am looking for this same strap. I was toying with the idea of buying the Celine ones, but can’t justify the cost. Would also prefer to not be so flashy when traveling. This strap looks perfect (but sadly the link to Etsy doesn’t work for me).


My bag is the current grey at Celine, i think is dark grey. I'm sorry the link doesn't work anymore. I saved in my favourites another seller who had a very simillar strap, but the same happened. I'm sure you can find a good strap in etsy, but be careful with some shops that only carry bad quality hardware.


----------



## 123fourfivesix

Hi! Im new here so I cant make a thread post yet. I have a question regarding celine micro belt bag. Does the suede part of the flap bubbles under when you close it? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sophia

123fourfivesix said:


> Hi! Im new here so I cant make a thread post yet. I have a question regarding celine micro belt bag. Does the suede part of the flap bubbles under when you close it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


This is fairly common with the Belt Bag - especially with larger sizes and along the wings.


----------



## babyloove

I’m planning on buying the micro size. Is it heavy ?


----------



## EmmaRead

babyloove said:


> I’m planning on buying the micro size. Is it heavy ?


I just bought one because it is very light for its size, as opposed to something like the Fendi Peekaboos.


----------

